# New Hoglet Not Eating - 5 days please help.



## Musson (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a new hedgehog, 6 weeks old. She has not eaten very much since we brought her home. It's been 5 days. She is drinking water. I have dry kibble from the breeder to feed her and we have broken it up. She will eat a few small pieces if I take her out of her cage and put her on the table and let her run around a bit. I also have some small meal worms from PetSmart. She's not interested in these either.

At this point I am thinking I need to syringe feed her. What kind of syringe do I need? How big of an opening. I know I should put it in sideways and squirt small amounts. What food is best to feed through the syringe?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Not Eating*

If she is not eating you can go get some Royal Canin BabyCat 34,it's very small shape is hedgehog friendly and i've never met a hedgie that would not eat it.
Lots of hedgies will not eat food that has been broken into crumbs.


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Not Eating*

Have you tied putting her food dish in or under her sleeping shelter (mine is a fleece) Mylittle Tom stopped eating for a while when I weaned him, he missed his mom and sisters, but letting him eat under his fleece seemed to help and make his less nervous. Yes, Royal Canin is great I would try that too.


----------



## Musson (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Not Eating*

We are using aspen shavings, should we change to fleece?


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Pretty sure aspen is one of the bedding types that you aren't supposed to use. You should definitely switch your baby's betting for something else, fleece is a good way to go, or you can use Carefresh, my hedgies use that one and seem to like it.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sela said:


> Pretty sure aspen is one of the bedding types that you aren't supposed to use. You should definitely switch your baby's betting for something else, fleece is a good way to go, or you can use Carefresh, my hedgies use that one and seem to like it.


Aspen is fine to use but most people on here use fleece liners.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd go with above suggestions because its good advice. I was wondering just on a side note though if the breeder broke the food up. Reason I ask is sometimes hedgies can be perticular when eatting things that are broken and won't touch crumbs either. This may not apply but was something that came to mind when I read it.

Hope your little guy gets eatting, he will probably love the Royal Canin cause it seems as if a lot of hedgies eat it right up from the feedback on it


----------



## Musson (Jun 5, 2010)

Well I took her to the vet and I am going to syringe feed her a mixture of baby meat food, meal worms, wax worms (nobody has these today) and low fat cottage cheese. She also is giving her something for Coccidia. We will tackle the mites after she starts eating. I will keep trying to get her to eat the Royal Canin. We are getting a Ferret Nation single level cage tomorrow and we will switch over to fleece in the new cage.

Thanks everybody for you help and suggestions.


----------

